# F/S Expertly Painted (Really!) OOP Wood Elf Army (5th Ed.)



## Atheling (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi,

I'm selling my Wood Elf Army. All the miniatures and painting are in excellent condition.

*I want £280 for the whole army, which I think is a bargain as many of the miniatures will cost not very much more for the bare metal. 

I'm afraid that I'm not very interested in splitting the army up.*

*Buyer pays postage.* 

I'm living the the UK- if you're from another country please let me know where as I will have to get the package weighed and this will save time. 

*Also, please include your full address and Paypal e-mail 'address' as this will certainly speed things up at my end which means you will get your miniatures quickly.*

If you're interested please PM me or contact me at the e-mail address below:

[email protected]

*Wood Elf Army General and WE Army Standard Bearer*









*Wood Elf Lord on Great Eagle Pic 1*








Pic 2:









*Wood Elf Mage on Unicorn Pic 1*








Pic 2:









*Wood Elf Mage on Elven Steed*








Pic 2:









*Treeman A*








Pic 2:









*Treeman B*








Pic 2:









*10 wood Elf Glade Guard*








Pic 2:









*10 Wood Elf Waywatchers*








Pic 2:








Pic 3:








Pic 4:









*12 Wood Elf Wardancers*








Pic 2:









*7 Wood Elf Dryads*








Pic 2:









*7 Wood Elf Dryads*








Pic 2:









Thanks very much for looking.

Cheers,
Darrell.


----------

